# Where do you keep your tegu enclosure?



## Rhetoric (Mar 23, 2011)

Outdoor? Living room? Bedroom? Garage?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 23, 2011)

When i had my tegus i had a reptile room....they all resided in their


----------



## turtlepunk (Mar 23, 2011)

I will be gettin my tegu this summer but i plan on keeping it in the living room for the first year of his life, then move him into the bigger enclosure which is in my bedroom. But i plan to keep his enclosure door open at all times for free roaming privileges =)
awwww CANT WAIT!


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 23, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> I will be gettin my tegu this summer but i plan on keeping it in the living room for the first year of his life, then move him into the bigger enclosure which is in my bedroom. But i plan to keep his enclosure door open at all times for free roaming privileges =)
> awwww CANT WAIT!



Just make sure you tegu proof the free roam areas!


----------



## murilstone (Mar 23, 2011)

one in the hallway upstairs, one in my bedroom, and one in the living room. when the gu gets a little older and more used to us ill move him from my bedroom to the entryway where there is more room.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 23, 2011)

The adult Argentines are in my garage and have the screened in back porch for free roaming. I have an escape artist so I have to watch her all the time. The little one is in my reptile room until he gets bigger. The Colombians live in the reptile room and free roam that room.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 23, 2011)

All my reptiles are in my room, which is also my living room... joys of living in a studio i guess.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine will be in my bedroom.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to keep mines in my room. I already have my 75gallon waiting for the tegu i am getting from Varnyard. I am going to go with a 9x4 enclosure(Store brought or made by someone else,no building for me buddy lol) ounce he is around 1yr.


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 23, 2011)

Living room


----------



## lilgonz (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 2 in my living room and 2 are in the dining room.


----------



## AvaHal12 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am getting my tegu this summer from Varnyard. I plan on putting my tegu enclosure in the livingroom. I am hoping this will help with the taming process.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 23, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> The adult Argentines are in my garage and have the screened in back porch for free roaming. I have an escape artist so I have to watch her all the time. The little one is in my reptile room until he gets bigger. The Colombians live in the reptile room and free roam that room.



How does the garage work out? I'm thinking I might keep my tegus enclosure in the garage when we move this weekend. It's really heavy, I'm hoping once it gets put down it'll stay put lol. I was a little worried about the co2 from cars but my dad said if I wanted to keep the tegu in the garage he would just park his car in the driveway. Are there other things to consider? I'm not worried about getting too cold, our dryer is out there too so it helps to heat it. If need be I can always get a ceramic heater.


AvaHal12 said:


> I am getting my tegu this summer from Varnyard. I plan on putting my tegu enclosure in the livingroom. I am hoping this will help with the taming process.



I think it helps quite a bit. Right now my reptiles are in the living room/dining room area. The savy and beardie are stacked on my tegus cage. It makes it really easy and convenient to hang out with them since I'm always in that area anyway. It also seemed to help get them more used to my dogs, my dogs don't bother them/their enclosures but the reptiles seem more mellow when the dogs are close by.


----------



## james.w (Mar 23, 2011)

Right now my reptiles are in my loft, but the Tegu will be in the living room once he gets moved to his adult enclosure (its too big and heavy to get upstairs).


----------



## jd61285 (Mar 23, 2011)

We have a extra room that is filled with all of our lizards. I am hoping to move the tegus outside this summer. If I can build some outdoor enclosures similar to the ones Wil has.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 23, 2011)

My 8' enclosure is where most people would put a dining room table... 








His 4'x2'x2' enclosure is on the deck/balcony with the door proped open. This is where he stays in the summer time...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a spare bedroom that is my reptile room. I plan on converting the back half of my basement to a larger reptile room, but I'll have to build another enclosure as mine will never fit through the doors and will have to be dismantled. I'll re-use most of the parts however.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 23, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> My 8' enclosure is where most people would put a dining room table...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL thats about how mine is ATM, the little wall I have is the perfect fit for a giant tank. Do you keep yours outside all night during the summer as well? As summer gets closer I'm hoping I can let mine spend some time outdoors.


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 23, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> LOL thats about how mine is ATM, the little wall I have is the perfect fit for a giant tank. Do you keep yours outside all night during the summer as well? As summer gets closer I'm hoping I can let mine spend some time outdoors.



Yes I keep mine outside overnight in the summer... Mine doesn't like real hot weather and I have to ensure that he has a cool place to lounge the heat of the day. Since he is on a solid floor he can't burrow deep to stay cool.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 24, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> laurarfl said:
> 
> 
> > The adult Argentines are in my garage and have the screened in back porch for free roaming. I have an escape artist so I have to watch her all the time. The little one is in my reptile room until he gets bigger. The Colombians live in the reptile room and free roam that room.
> ...





It works out well for me. I live in Central FL and have a brick home with stucco that insulates well. I have to watch the heat in the summer, but the garage has a large window and a back door that opens to the yard. I have a big fan I can run if the temps get too hot, but that's rare. In the winter, they hibernate, and the temps rarely get below 50 in the garage, even when the temps fall into the 30's outside. The large window also helps with natural light cycles, too.

Since I have 2 8x4x4 cages, one 6x3 cage and a BTS out there, we don't park in the garage. We are just out of room, haha. So that is one issue that I don't have to deal with.

The only thing I can think of as far as the garage is chemicals and fumes. I get on my husband about storing gasoline too close to the tegus. I don't know if that is a big deal, but the smell bothers me. I lost a gorgeous red male Varnyard red tegu two winters ago and couldn't figure why. Last winter our whole gas unit malfunctioned and we replaced it with electric. I wonder if he had CO poisoning during hibernation. He just passed in his sleep. Otherwise, you have to watch the heat as well as the cold.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have kept animals in the garage that we parked in with no problem. Right now thats were the Chinchilla has lived for his whole life. It to is brick and so the temps do not get high at all in our garage so it works great for him. We park with the tail pipes to the door and make sure the garage door is open before starting any of the cars. Now we have gas realivlty new cars verse say an old desiel which would spit out alot of fumes. I also use to keep a few surplus animals down there but now its just little Dusty. Oh he is 11 (well i've had him 11 years) so i do not think the CO from the cars is a problem if you run the cars with the doors open.


----------

